# file: Thumbs.db:encryptable - can not copy

## Joseph_sys

I've a folder that contains file name: "Thumbs.db:encryptable"

It was created by one of the Windows programs and I'm trying to copy from one Windows XP to another Windows XP; Linux OS is in between as both Windows XP run in VituralBox.

I just copy the entire folder to "shared folder" on Linux transfer it to another Gentoo box and I'm trying to copy the entire folder to backup Windows XP but the folder I'm trying to copy contain this file named: "Thumbs.db:encryptable" and I'm getting an error:

```
Can not copy Canadian: The file name you specified is not valid or too long
```

It actually complains about the file name: "Thumbs.db:encryptable" ; if I remove this file all other files are copied without any problems.

In addition if I copy the folder (that contains this file) to USB stick and restore it on backup Windows XP the folder and the file name are copied without problems.

It seems to me VirtualBox does not know how to handle this file name "Thumbs.db:encryptable"

----------

## Joseph_sys

Actually I think Linux has a problem with this file name, when I try to copy this file from Linux partition to USB stick (formated as DOS) I get: 

```
cp: cannot create regular file `/media/stick/Open_Dent_Backup/OpenDentImages/Thumbs.db:encryptable': Invalid argument
```

Coping that file from Linux folder to Linux folder, works OK; but not from Linux folder to USB stick.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Actually I think Linux has a problem with this file name, when I try to copy this file from Linux partition to USB stick (formated as DOS) I get: 
> 
> ```
> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/stick/Open_Dent_Backup/OpenDentImages/Thumbs.db:encryptable': Invalid argument
> ```
> ...

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filename#Reserved_characters_and_words

----------

## Joseph_sys

I know ":" is a special character but it works from Windows XP to Wndows XP (using USB stick) and Linux to Linux but not from Linux to USB stick.

----------

## Joseph_sys

I "zip" the entire folder that contains the file name: Thumbs.db:encryptable

and copied it into Windows XP directory and extracted it.  It did not work.  All files were extracted except the: Thumbs.db:encryptable

----------

## Hu

On NTFS, : is reserved to indicate Alternate Data Streams.  If you intend to use that file on Windows, you will need to rename it.

----------

